# Chevy 1/2 ton 5.3L .... How much do you tow??



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a 07 1/2 ton Chevy with 5.3 L V8 and am hoping to start towing a 4k lb boat. What's the most you guys have towed with yours, and how did it do?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have an '02 and pull my 8500 pound travel trailer, 4000 pound tractor (plus trailer) and 3500 pound boat with no problems at all.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I have an 06 1/2 4x4 with the 5.3

I pull my huntin trooper which it says on the door that is weighs 5500 plus the 18' trailer with no problems at all. I just hit the tow / haul switch and get on down the road......


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok thanks for the input guys, I am going to tow an old 25' (7000lbs) mako about 350 miles. Once again, thanks. I'm not too worried about my boat, but I am going to tow one for a friend of mine.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i pull my old 25 mako with no problems


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

03 Z-71 pulled my 21ft cc hydrasport and had no probems pulling it.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I have the 5.3L in my Suburban I pull my 21.5' Kenner all over the place,I have pulled a 30' Travel trailer with it ,no prob.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

what bukmstr said use tha tow mode.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

According to some on this board you will need at least a 3/4 ton diesel for that job, maybe even a one ton.

Seriously a 1/2 ton truck will pull the boat just fine, even with a v-6. Afteralll, you're not going to be racing anybody while towing it right? Remember, it's not how it tows, it's how it controls, and stops. I recently pulled over 7K with my 1/2 ton with 5.3L, it did just fine.



phi471 said:


> I have a 07 1/2 ton Chevy with 5.3 L V8 and am hoping to start towing a 4k lb boat. What's the most you guys have towed with yours, and how did it do?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

if you go to austin is much harder because of hills but level ground is easy


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a 05 z71 and pull me 30 travel trailer with it


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*5.3*

I couldn't tell ya, I only have 150 miles on it. Not to steal the thread but anyone else have the six speed auto with the 5.3L.. I like the feel of it running down the road but don't know how it pulls yet.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Bull Fish said:


> I couldn't tell ya, I only have 150 miles on it. Not to steal the thread but anyone else have the six speed auto with the 5.3L.. I like the feel of it running down the road but don't know how it pulls yet.


When did they go to a six speed tranny ? I had an 07 Z71 but it had a 4 speed in it. I traded it in on a Tundra and Im not very happy with it so thinking of going back to a GMC.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*GMC VortecMax*

Jmack

They went to a 6 speed in 08 I think... I bought an 07 

If you want a kickbutt truck, get the GMC Sierra 1/2 ton with the VortecMax option.... 6.0L w/ M70 6 speed.... :flag:

I do not have the 6 speed, just the VortecMax w/ M70 SD tranny.. 4WD, Z71... man I love this truck... it is tow rated to 9500 lbs.... & runs like stink.... it tows so good I am going to sell my 95 3/4 ton, 454, 4WD suburban tow vehicle....

Supergas


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

chevy makes the votec max and now they have the 6.2 in the half ton


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

i pulled a 26ft sea hunt with twin f150s and it pulled fine from beaumont to houston.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Supergas said:


> Jmack
> 
> They went to a 6 speed in 08 I think... I bought an 07
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I have an 07 5.3.....The 6.0 has the 6 speed. I have an HP tuners tune on my truck and I pull my 5k triton around. It pulls and handles it fine, but be warned that these truck eat front tires due to the weight on the rear. I have 53k miles and have been through 3 sets of tires...and I take GOOD care of them too....been really really looking at a 3/4 ton duramax.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think it will pull a 25' boat no problem. Are you sure that boat is 7000lbs? That's pretty heavy.



phi471 said:


> Ok thanks for the input guys, I am going to tow an old 25' (7000lbs) mako about 350 miles. Once again, thanks. I'm not too worried about my boat, but I am going to tow one for a friend of mine.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I towed the boat and not sure if it was 7000 lbs but it was the only 25' boat I have ever seen with a triple axle trailer. Those old makos are seriously heavy. I was impressed with the control I had but the mpg left more to be desired, and that was expected. Less than 7mpg going around 60. I like the sound of that 6 speed though.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow! less than 7 mpg is some serious fuel drinking.....Glad you made it safely though.



phi471 said:


> I towed the boat and not sure if it was 7000 lbs but it was the only 25' boat I have ever seen with a triple axle trailer. Those old makos are seriously heavy. I was impressed with the control I had but the mpg left more to be desired, and that was expected. Less than 7mpg going around 60. I like the sound of that 6 speed though.


----------

